# Power Mac G5 2nd screen TV display problems!!!



## powerjay (May 8, 2005)

Okay I will do my best to discribe my problem.

I have a Power Mac G5 with Nvidia 6800. I WAS connecting 2nd display (PAL TV) along side my 30" Cinema display with no probs in mirror and extended. 

HOWEVER, on one occasion I connected a VGA monitor and tried to hook up the TV the G5 would not see there was a second display connected. I reconnected the 30" display but the G5 left the TV still not recognized. THis connection was done with RCA Composite, but I thought I would try S-video. 

S-video lets the Power Mac see that there is a second display but doent function with it properly nor treat it like a TV. The resolutions are unsupported by the TV and even with a lower res the TV still displays a black and white image with like 3 screens squashed onto the TV.

Tried with another TV to the same effect!

tried PRAM reset with no luck... any ideas?????

Thanks guys, Jay


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Jay, greetings!  Just curious, do you have one of these?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=292570&is=REG


> Connect Your Mac to S-Video and Composite Video Devices
> 
> Connect your TV, VCR, or overhead projector's S-Video or RCA (composite) cable to your Mac. The video adapter cable plugs into the Video Output port (mini-VGA) built into the back of your computer, so you can show videos on CRT monitors and drive presentations right from your Mac. Use a separate DVI to VGA Adapter for VGA video out for Power Mac G5 (included with all Power Mac G5 systems or available for order as a standalone kit).


----------



## powerjay (May 8, 2005)

Hey,

Yeah thats the adapter I have. I have had this replaced but this did not fix the prob... the cables I have are also all working fine...

any ideas?


----------

